# Amplificador 50W.



## swift8a1 (Oct 1, 2006)

Hola a todos. resulta que tengo que realizar un proyecto de audio y he pensado en un amplificador de 50W, el cual encontre en la pagina de pablin. Me gustaria saber si alguno de ustedes ha armado este circuito y que resultados han obtenido pues he escuchado malos comentarios sobre los circuitos de esta pagina.

El circuito se encuentra aqui: 

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp50/index.htm

Les agradezco su atención. Gracias


----------



## Alfgu (Oct 2, 2006)

Ese no lo he construido, pero viniendo de la pagina de pablin, con los fallos que tienen esos circuitos, lo he dejado pasar, pero me estoy construllendo uno de 70 watios a 12v con un integrado TDA1562 que por lo que he visto en diferentes webs da muy buenos resultados, mira a ver si te puede servir, es muy sencillito
http://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=amp70wat12vautoam4.gif


----------



## swift8a1 (Oct 3, 2006)

Que tal: gracias por la colaboracion. El circuito parece bien pero seria bueno que me colaboraran con lo de la bobina (la que esta en la entrada de +12V). como se realizaria y que funcion cumple.

Gracias.


----------



## valerocu (Oct 20, 2006)

Esta bobina es simplemente para evitar que señales parasitas(ruido) entre adjunda a la alimentación de DC del amplificador. Te lo detallaré un poco más. Si pretendes usar este amplificador en un auto el ruido correspondiente de la circuiteria eléctrica del automóvil genera  oscilaciones que más terde se montan en la señal de DC de la alimentación, principamente cuando aceleras el auto y el motor es de gasolina, este ruido penetran a los circuitos de nuestror reproductores de audo. Esta bobina en conjunto con los capacitores siguientes conforman un filtro pasabanda que será inmune a determinadas frecuencias en este caso el ruido. El capacitor de menos capacidad simplemente impide que penetren al circuito determinados trancitorios de voltage que podrían dañar el mismo. Ah otra cosa importante es que lo más conveniente es situar este filtro pasabanda lo más cerca posible del circuito en cuestion para lograr una buena inmunidad al ruido. Para construir esta bobina simplemente debes tomar un pequeño transformador de ferrita y enrrollar sobre el algunas bueltas de alambre de cobre, el número exacto no lo recuerdo ahora eso hay que calcularlo según el voltage y la fracuencia de ruido que uno quiera impedir   

Saludos Si necesitas más no dudes en preguntar.


----------



## swift8a1 (Oct 20, 2006)

Muchas gracias hermano. su respuesta me ha sido de gran ayuda.


----------



## valerocu (Oct 20, 2006)

Por nada Hermano seguimos en el foro.


----------



## Alfgu (Oct 21, 2006)

Este mismo esquema (el de 70W) le tengo en proceso, si lo acabas antes que yo, dinos como te va.


----------



## jaba_ruben (Oct 21, 2006)

Yo tengo una pregunta que hacer...

cuando hablamos de amplificador, hablamos del aparato que amplifica una señal acustica mas un altavoz para poder escucharlo ( tipo los amplificadores de las guitarras electricas ) o hablamos solo de la etapa amplificadora sin altavoz???

Y otra mas:

Como leches construyo yo un amplificador con altavoz incorporado que suene bien y sea RMS?? asias a todos


----------



## Dano (Oct 21, 2006)

Cuando nos referimos a amplificador es el aparato que amplifica la señal que viene pre amplificada
Luego el altavoz corre por tu cuenta



> Como leches construyo yo un amplificador con altavoz incorporado que suene bien y sea RMS?? asias a todos



No entiendo a que te refieres


----------



## jaba_ruben (Oct 22, 2006)

vamos a ver, si no me han informaciónrmado mal, hay amplificadores RMS y amplificadores P.M.P.O que son mas baratos pero la calidad de audio es pesima.

Yo quiero construir uno RMS y que tenga el altavoz en el mismo circuito, es decir, como los amplificadores de las guitarras electricas  vamos.....

Weno a ver si me contais algo... asias


----------



## juanma (Sep 19, 2007)

Como estan? estoy buscando algun integrado para un amplificador de 50w o mas. 

Cual me recomiendan?

Vi el TDA2050 pero llega a 30w (35w bajo determinadas condiciones), de la familia TDA20XX vi que llegan hasta esa potencia. Por ahi recomendarme otro integrado, porque la verdad no se me ocurre otro. STK no tengo idea.

Saludos

PD: Cual es la diferencia entre Wrms y Wpmpo??


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Sep 19, 2007)

uno que llegue a esa potencia que vos queres es el LM3886TF.te dejo el link
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp50/index.htm
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp100/index.htm


----------



## devilroger (Dic 5, 2008)

wenas, disculpen amigos ese amplificador de 70watts... funciona 12voltios y con que corriente?.. gracias,


----------



## MFK08 (Dic 5, 2008)

de 8 a 10 A a maxima potencia...


----------



## devilroger (Dic 5, 2008)

El tda1562 aguanta tanta corriente?.. taba viendo el datasheet y no veo 8A por ningun lado :S


----------



## MFK08 (Dic 5, 2008)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda1562-4199/

la hoja de dato no lo dice pero lee este post que te deje hay tratan este integrado


----------



## lalex (Dic 6, 2008)

devilroger dijo:
			
		

> El tda1562 aguanta tanta corriente?.. taba viendo el datasheet y no veo 8A por ningun lado :S




no se trata de aguantar,, sino de consumir corriente


y si,, el TDA1562, puede llegar a "consumir" 10A


aparte,, ya fue posteado este amplificador...


aca tenes el link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda1562-4199/


----------



## mastropiero (Mar 3, 2010)

Estimados Compas:
Aqui tenemos otra de esas viejas glorias donde todo suena fuerte y bien.
Este diseño tiene mas vatios de 50 y es sorprendente , ya que apenas calientan los transistores finales ...
(¡¡¡No así como otrosss!!!...)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 3, 2010)

[IRONIA]No creo que caliente mucho por que es muy chiquito![/IRONIA]

Naaaa...poné una imagen mas grande que no se vé nada!!!!


----------



## mastropiero (Mar 3, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> [IRONIA]No creo que caliente mucho por que es muy chiquito![/IRONIA]
> 
> Naaaa...poné una imagen mas grande que no se vé nada!!!!





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAbb5vjQBxA


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 3, 2010)

Yo lo veo "Demasiado" parecido a este:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-80w-31891/


----------



## mastropiero (Mar 3, 2010)

Pues si . Es parecido .
Si consigo algo de tiempo lo construyo.
Y como siempre iré informando paso a paso.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 3, 2010)

Seeeee...pero este está un poco mejor...mete el capacitor de desacople de salida en el lazo de realimentación. El problema es que 2000uF es muy chico y si lo simulás, es probable que veas un pico en baja frecuencia derivado de ese valor del capacitor de salida. Si existe el pico, vas a tener que aumentar el cap a 4700uF o más, depende donde aparezca...

PD: en la época del diseño de ese esquema, era totalmente normal usar capacitores de esos valores tan chicos.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 3, 2010)

cheeeee lindo esquema!

Pero estoy con 2000 amplificadores en la cabeza y no puedo "prometer" uno mas!!! Tengo para armar:

4 TDA2050 (ST Microelectronics)
2 TDA1514 (averigüen info sobre este, es INCREIBLE) (PHILIPS)
1 TDA7294 (ST Microelectronics)
2 TDA7377 (ST Microelectronics)
2 LM1875 (National Semiconductor)

Transistores:

2 TIP3055 (ST Microelectronics)
2 TIP2955 (ST Microelectronics)
2 TIP35C (ST Microelectronics)
2 TIP36C (ST Microelectronics)

1 TIP142 (ST Microelectronics)
1 TIP147 (ST Microelectronics)

Los fui comprando de a poco y los tengo guardados todos en mi caja clasificadora de componentes, y me juré usarlos a todos. Voy a estar un buen "rato" supongo.... jeje (la última compra de componentes fue hace poco y ahí adquirí la mayoría de los que nombré antes).

Ahora, no tengo transformador ni fuente para ninguno, mas que 3 transformadores de dicroicas de 12V 60W tradicionales lineales de metal, pesado (nada de switching) que supongo que servirían "bien" para algun que otro TDA chico... anque no llegaría a el voltaje requerido, al menos los hago andar... jeje

Pero sigo guardando info y componentes (siempre que entra un "Julio Argentino Roca" en mi billetera ya el solito sabe su destino: La casa de electrónica. Jajajaja!!!, nunca está de mas tener "provisiones" por si las dudas... jeje..
Saludos a todos!! 

PD: Ya se que me esperan todos los comentarios negativos por tener tantos TDAs que para muchos son malos, pero ya entendí que no hay que juzgar a todos iguales como si fuesen TDA2003 en puente... jajajaja!!! (triste pero cierto)


----------



## mastropiero (Mar 3, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Seeeee...pero este está un poco mejor...mete el capacitor de desacople de salida en el lazo de realimentación. El problema es que 2000uF es muy chico y si lo simulás, es probable que veas un pico en baja frecuencia derivado de ese valor del capacitor de salida. Si existe el pico, vas a tener que aumentar el cap a 4700uF o más, depende donde aparezca...
> 
> PD: en la época del diseño de ese esquema, era totalmente normal usar capacitores de esos valores tan chicos.



Bien,bien  
¿Será algo así?.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 3, 2010)

Nooop!
Solo cambiá C7 por un capacitor de 4700uF. Nada más.


----------



## mastropiero (Mar 5, 2010)

Bueno ... 
Ya tengo el fotolito y la superposición de componentes . Ya solo queda positivar y colocar los componentes en su sitio.
Todas las resistencias son de 1/4 de vatio , menos las de 0,5 que serán de 4w .
Al final le pongo dos condensadores de 2.700uf en paralelo , para que sea lo mas simétrico posible 
La alimentación es , en mi caso , de 80V-4A.


----------



## mastropiero (Mar 6, 2010)

Y... Me pregunto yo. 
¿Dos no son mejor que uno? .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> . . . . Ahora, no tengo transformador ni fuente para ninguno, mas que 3 transformadores de dicroicas de 12V 60W tradicionales lineales de metal, pesado (nada de switching) que supongo que servirían "bien" para algun que otro TDA chico... anque no llegaría a el voltaje requerido, al menos los hago andar... jeje. . .


 
Tres transformadores de esos en serie te dan 36 Vca o 50 Vcc 150 Watts

Y si conseguís un cuarto tenés 48 Vca y 67 Vcc 200 Watts .


----------



## mastropiero (Mar 10, 2010)

Ya tengo la placa perfectamente mecanizada y perforada.
Tambien dejo el ultimo fotolito utilizado.


----------



## dtore (Mar 10, 2010)

Hola amigos valoraba los planos de 50 y 80w que mostraban y me preguntaba si por casualidad no tenian alguno de más de 50w con la primera etapa compuesta por un lm741 y salida bipolar npn. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2010)

El lm741 es bastante malo para audio, anda pero es malo. Recorrete las secciones de AUDIO - Gran señal , o Pequeña señal que hay montones de desarrollos ya probados.

Suerte.


----------



## dtore (Mar 11, 2010)

Okey buscaré aah talvez me puedan decir si es posible emplear el llamado transistor HV102 en algún amplificador y cuáles son sus características.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 11, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El lm741 es bastante malo para audio, anda pero es malo.


+1, pero... Fijate desde dónde escribe Dtore.
En Cuba no es fácil conseguir componentes, así que si hay un 741, se usa un 741.

Por lo que preguntás del HV102, la verdad es que no conozco el transistor ni encuentro el datasheet. Poco puedo decirte.

Saludos


----------



## dtore (Mar 12, 2010)

No es menos cierto cacho que los componentes están que arden pero yo los tengo por lo menos para mis pequeñas pruebas y he buscado y rebuscado y no encuentro ningun plano de más de 50w que tenga a un 741  a la entrada y su salida sea bipolares npn o pnp.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 12, 2010)

Difícilmente vayas a encontrar un ampli con un 741 a la entrada. Buscá algo que use el NE5532 (o 5534) o el TL072 (071, si acaso), que son mucho mejores,  más comunes y usados, y simplemente habrás de adaptar eso a los pines del 741.

QSC usa mucho estas entradas en sus amplis. Podés consultar sus esquemáticos en qsc.com y ver cómo se implementan las entradas con operacionales.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2010)

Cierto la Cuba revolucionaria que dejó de revolucionar . . .  no comments.

El HV102 me parece haberlo visto en páginas rusas, en algunos planos ponen el ruso y algún equivalente conocido.

Suerte !


----------



## mastropiero (Mar 15, 2010)

Bueno , ya esta construido , ajustado y probado .
Es un buen amplificador , potente . Me sorprendio el poderio de los bajos .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnHksDFHTQI


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2010)

Te quedó lindo.
Yo le daría mayor espesor a las pistas del impreso, solo la etapa de salida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2010)

Muy lindo che !
Pero como te dice Fogo :una generosa estañadita o soldale un alambre de cobre encima a las pistas que manejan mucha corriente


----------



## Tavo (Mar 15, 2010)

Si si me uno a la sugerencia de Fogonazo y DOSMETROS.

Yo casi siempre suelo hacer eso, estaño todas las pistas que manejan altas corrientes y con eso queda asegurado la buena conducción de la corriente...

Muchos saludos y felicidades!!

Tavo10


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 16, 2010)

Ese ampli tiene las tres b´s

Bueno, Bonito y Barato

Felicidades @mastropiero

Saludos!!!


----------



## mastropiero (Mar 16, 2010)

Gracias estimados Compas .
Me hago cargo del tema del grosor de las pistas , por lo menos a la salida , sí , deberían de ser más anchas . Por lo menos de tres milímetros o más .
Pero bueno...
Eso lo dejaremos para el trucaje . 
Le vamos a añadir otros 50W o más , prácticamente con los mismos materiales . (Eso MOLA)
El problema esta en los altavoces , deben de ser potentes para que no distorsionen o se quemen .


----------



## chacarock (Mar 16, 2010)

buenisimo me encanto!, una pregunta, los dejaras motados en esos bloquesitos o  es solo para la prueva, porque mas genial si quedan ahi 
     felisidades, tendre en cuenta este proyento

saludos


----------



## mastropiero (Mar 16, 2010)

chacarock dijo:


> buenisimo me encanto!, una pregunta, los dejaras motados en esos bloquesitos o  es solo para la prueva, porque mas genial si quedan ahi
> felisidades, tendre en cuenta este proyento
> 
> saludos



Si,si claro .
Se quedan en el bloque simétrico , es un montaje en estereo y van juntas las dos etapas .
Si lo quieres por separado , por aqui tienes tambien el fotolito individual .
Si lo haces , ojito con los altavocesss... (Suena la Repera de fuerte).


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 20, 2010)

hola @mastropiero esta muy bueno el amplificador estoy pensando en armarlo quisiera saber cuanto consume la version estereo y con cuanto votaje de continua lo alimentas?.

y me podrias decir los valores de c8 y de c1 ya que en el diagrama dicen c8 100k y c1 220k pero no se que son como los pido?


----------



## mastropiero (Mar 20, 2010)

Hola .
C1 y C8 , son dos condensadores de tipo ceramico . El primero o C1 es de 220Kpf , que tambien es de 220nf . 
Como esta a la entrada será de poco voltaje . 
C8 es de 100Kpf , tambien de 100nf , que es lo mismo . Este al estar en la salida debe de o aguantar más de 100V .
Yo alimento a las etapas estereo con 80V de continua y con una intensidad de 5A .
Pero funciona muy bien a partir de 60V . 
... Pon un transformador GORDO de 4 ó 5A .


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 21, 2010)

muchas gracias mastropiero justo tengo un tranfo de 4 ampler que sin rectificar me da 48v estara bien


----------



## mastropiero (Mar 21, 2010)

matias_2008 dijo:


> muchas gracias mastropiero justo tengo un tranfo de 4 ampler que sin rectificar me da 48v estara bien



OK... Te dará sobre 68V de continua . (Fenomenal).
El transistor T1 , yo le puse un BC157 , es más sencillo y las patillas te acoplaran mejor .
El Transistor T2 , le pones un BC107 . Por la misma razón .


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 21, 2010)

bueno gracias para los 2n3055 alcanza con los disipadores que se ven en la foto o deverian ser mas grandes?


----------



## mastropiero (Mar 21, 2010)

matias_2008 dijo:


> bueno gracias para los 2n3055 alcanza con los disipadores que se ven en la foto o deverian ser mas grandes?



Se bastan y se sobran .


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 21, 2010)

gracias los 2n3055 se pueden remplazar por algun otro


----------



## mastropiero (Mar 21, 2010)

matias_2008 dijo:


> gracias los 2n3055 se pueden remplazar por algun otro



Pues claro que sí . 
Se pueden reemplazar por todo transistor NPN que aguante 15A y más de 70V ... (En tu caso) .
Hay uno que se llama TIP ...
Yo prefiero los 2n3055 , son duros duros y baratillos . (Lo mejor que pario Madre).


----------



## chacarock (Mar 22, 2010)

mastropiero dijo:


> Si,si claro .
> Se quedan en el bloque simétrico , es un montaje en estereo y van juntas las dos etapas .
> Si lo quieres por separado , por aqui tienes tambien el fotolito individual .
> Si lo haces , ojito con los altavocesss... (Suena la Repera de fuerte).


 
gracias por responder, pero me referia a los bloquesitos de alumunio donde estan montados los transistores, quedaran ahi o le pondras un disipador mas grande, pon fotos del montaje final cuando lo tengas plis, 

saludos
PD- perdon recien veo que le contestaste a otro lo que yo preguntaba, entonces otra duada, utiliza fuente simple o partida porque, ene l diagrama hay un mas y un menos aun que indiqca solo en uno la tencion, y en la placa solo veo un mas y un menos, y badie habla de dos tenciones, enconces como soy medio lento y para no herrarle, utiliza fuente simple verdad?

saludos


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 22, 2010)

mirando mi tranfo me di cuenta de que no es de 4amp como te dieje antes sino de 3amp creo que si lo utilizo en este amplificador no abra problemas no? solo va a bajar un poco la potencia?

ha me olvidada donde conseguiste esos dispadores


----------



## Tavo (Mar 22, 2010)

No...

La falta de corriente (Amperes) no baja el rendimiento en potencia, lo que hace es distorsionar o recortar mucho los bajos, te vas a dar cuenta rápido porque si falta corriente recorta mucho en los bajos y como era de suponer, el transformador va a calentar DEMASIADO, ya que está entregando toda la potencia y más.

No conozco mucho a este amplificador, tendrías que preguntarle a "mastropiero" que supongo que te va a dar la confirmación. 

Lo que si baja la potencia es la falta de tensión (Volts).

Saludos!
Tavo10


----------



## mastropiero (Mar 23, 2010)

chacarock dijo:


> gracias por responder, pero me referia a los bloquesitos de alumunio donde estan montados los transistores, quedaran ahi o le pondras un disipador mas grande, pon fotos del montaje final cuando lo tengas plis,
> 
> saludos
> PD- perdon recien veo que le contestaste a otro lo que yo preguntaba, entonces otra duada, utiliza fuente simple o partida porque, ene l diagrama hay un mas y un menos aun que indiqca solo en uno la tencion, y en la placa solo veo un mas y un menos, y badie habla de dos tenciones, enconces como soy medio lento y para no herrarle, utiliza fuente simple verdad?
> ...



Aqui tienes la fuente de alimentación que esta operativa . 
Como bien puedes ver , es simple .
Si viste varios + , es porque son dos etapas . 







matias_2008 dijo:


> mirando mi tranfo me di cuenta de que no es de 4amp como te dieje antes sino de 3amp creo que si lo utilizo en este amplificador no abra problemas no? solo va a bajar un poco la potencia?
> 
> ha me olvidada donde conseguiste esos dispadores



Yo comparo en ocasiones los amplificadores con los coches.
El transformador es el motor y los altavoces son los neumáticos . Si algo de eso falla o se queda corto , no anda o no rinde al 100% .
Estos amplificadores de transistores rinden mucho y bien durante muchos años .
Pero , exigen energia .
Con un transformador QUE TU dices que es de 3A , estaría bien para una sola etapa .
Ahora imagino que querras un estereo con previos y con luz piloto ... 
Pues la verdad , puede que funcione , pero andará algo justillo , si lo pones a tope mucho tiempo se recalentara el tranformador .

Moraleja:
Aflojate el bolsillo...
O tendrá donde hacer el puchero la Vieja. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





P.D.
¿Porque sabes que tu transformador es de 3A? ...
Manda una foto de el o un croquis con las medidas , no sea que vaya a ser de 0,3A . 

Los dichosos Disipadores , son de Computadores de IBM descatalogados que yo reciclé .
Hay en el mercado infinidad de disipadores , de toda forma y tamaño , incluso el pomo de una puerta o un trozo de marco de ventana de aluminio puede servir .

Con un buen motor , cualquier cosa es posible . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P0HIAokuHE


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 23, 2010)

en este momento no cuento con una camara para sacarle fotos pero se que es de 3amper por que lo dice en la caja lo habia conprado para otro prollecto pero al fina no lo use.
como vos me decis que me voy a quedar corto me podrias decir don de puedo comprar transformadores a un precio razonable en argentina por que aca serca de mica te arranca la cableza una ves me cobraron 35 un tranfo de 12v 1amper


----------



## mastropiero (Mar 23, 2010)

Amigo Matias :
Los transformadores son caros y los altavoces tambien . 
Pero luego , duran casi toda la vida .
Antes de comprar nada , prueba con el de 3A . El poder quedar cortito no quiere decir que no valga . A comprar siempre hay tiempo .
Respecto a ayudarte a conseguir componentes por Argentina , eso lo veo dificilillo .
Ya que yo soy de donde dice el cantante .
No obstante por Google seguro , seguro que encuentras buenas ofertas por Argentina o por fuera .


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mQ7pvTfWLs


----------



## Cacho (Mar 23, 2010)

matias_2008 dijo:


> ...don de puedo comprar transformadores a un precio razonable en argentina...



http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2010)

matias_2008 dijo:


> en este momento no cuento con una camara para sacarle fotos pero se que es de 3amper por que lo dice en la caja lo habia conprado para otro prollecto pero al fina no lo use.


 
Medile la sección al núcleo (la parte donde está montado el bobinado) y sabemos la potencia .

Saludos.


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 24, 2010)

ya solucione el problema del transformador hable con un conocido que tranaja en una frabrica de tranformadores y me consigue un de 48v 6amp 60$ asique problema resuleto.
muchas gracias a todos los que me ayudaron


----------



## Tavo (Mar 24, 2010)

48V por 6A!!! Eso es muy barato! $60!?

Aprovechá la oportunidad... jeje
Saludos!


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 24, 2010)

Si lo que pasa es que como mi amigo trabaja en la fabrica se los dejan mas baratos


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 24, 2010)

hola una ultima pregunta R7 es un preset no? y para que se usa como debo ajustarlo?


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 24, 2010)

matias_2008 dijo:


> hola una ultima pregunta R7 es un preset no? y para que se usa como debo ajustarlo?



Aquí está lo que necesitas.

Saludos!!!


----------



## mastropiero (Mar 24, 2010)

matias_2008 dijo:


> hola una ultima pregunta R7 es un preset no? y para que se usa como debo ajustarlo?



Cuando te pongas a ajustar , primero una etapa y luego otra .* Ya sabes ... Cuando ajustes una etapa que la otra este desconectada. *
Es aconsejable cortocicuitar la entrada . Yo no lo hice ya que no habia ningun ruido ...

R7... Es una resistencia ajustable , con ella ajustas el voltaje del punto medio del amplificador , que debe de ser justamente la mitad de la tensión de alimetación . 
Entre las resistencias R18 y R19 y masa o negativo , pon un voltimetro .
Es decir si metes 68V de alimentación debes de ajustar esa resistencia R7 hasta que te de 34V . 

Tambien hay R13 ... Es otra resistencia ajustable , pero esta es de la corriente de fuga de los transistores .
Pon en serie a la entrada de la alimentación de cada etapa un amperimetro y ajusta hasta dejarla entre 50mA y 100mA + ó - . (La misma corriente en cada etapa).



Tacatomon dijo:


> Aquí está lo que necesitas.
> 
> Saludos!!!





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzJw84THI_U


----------



## david931203 (Oct 2, 2011)

alguien me podria proporcionar un plano gracias


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 31, 2011)

dejo a tu consideracion este manual esta en polaco, muy completo, amplificador con fuente simple, saludos


----------



## pandacba (Nov 1, 2011)

Como siempre muy interesante tu material de aporte Jorge, es un amplis sencillo clásico y muy bien documentado, de echo no supone problema el idioma, no hoy en el siglo XXI con tomar los textos y colocarlos en un traductor de los muchos que existen on line, como el de google.
Aunque para cosas técnicas les recomiendo hacerlo con el traductor del altavista, un buscador hoy olivdado, pero cuyo traductor(babelfish) en textos tecnicas supera sin atenuantes al de google al punto que google es incapaz de traducir algunas palabras mientras que el altavista las traduce, y si se trata de algo técnico también es mucho más preciso.


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 1, 2011)

gracias estimado pandacba por tu sugerencia, saludos.

otro de 50w con tda1514


----------



## ranaway (Nov 3, 2011)

Hola amigos, el de Pablin funciona bien tambien, solo que es dificil de conseguir ese integrado.


----------

